# 30-30 contender for deer



## rharp (Jan 24, 2012)

How will the 125 ballistic tip work on deer.I like complete penetration on broadside shots if possible.I have not tried this one yet and wondering it this combination will work or if i need to use a softpoint in this weight range.


----------



## Old Coach (Jan 24, 2012)

I use the 125 NBT in a 14" bbl 30-30AI.
It works great on deer and hogs.
Usually no pass thru.
I have used this same bullet in a 20" rifle bbl and got no pass thru. Dead deer every time though.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the 150 grain hollow points by remington best. I think that the 125 ballistic tip will put a hurt on them though and it should get good penetration.
I have used 160 grain hollow points and they did well. I shoot a small buch in the chest and it went all the way to his hams. He was a mess inside all the organs when destroyed.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 31, 2012)

125 gr BT  makes a mess on the inside of deer from my gun. It works like a sledge hammer.


----------



## steveus (Jan 31, 2012)

Works for me in 14" .30-30 and 15" .30-30 AI.

Steve


----------



## RNC (Feb 1, 2012)

160gr leverevolution


----------



## 1eyehunting (Feb 18, 2012)

hot handloaded 125 nbt might as well be lightning out to 100 yds or more w proper placement!


----------



## mike bell (Feb 20, 2012)

I have one but havent used it for years....


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jul 20, 2012)

I borrowed my boss contender in 30-30 and used it to drop a doe at 95-97yards. dropped it on the spot I don't remember what gr bullet i was using.


----------



## KPreston (Jul 25, 2012)

I have an old contender in 30-30 with the super 14. I shoot the 150 grain soft point remington ammo. Killed 1 doe last year at 90 yards from the shooting sticks. I have a 2 to 6 power scope. Shot placement is still the key. This old ammo still does the job for me.


----------



## huntergon1 (Sep 4, 2012)

125 BT is a great deer killer. Use it with confidence.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Sep 5, 2012)

*Should work.*

First and foremost make sure the round shoots accurately out of your gun. I shoot an Encore with a 15" barrel in 30-30 shooting Winchester 150 gr hollow points. I tried the Hornady 160 gr, 125 gr Federal, 150 gr Federal soft point, Rem in several bullet choices before settling on the Win 150 hollow points. They are the most accurate and do a great job on deer out of my gun. The bullet exits most of the time but doesn't some times. As long as I put it in the chest area I don't usually have to trail the deer very far. The chest area is usually mush no way a deer can live through the mess it's lungs are in. My longest kill with this combination so far is at a ranged 143 yards, my closest kill is 8 steps on the ground. This combo will definitely out shoot my ability which is what is really needed in my opinion, that way the set up is accurate. 
 If it shoots good from your gun it should knock the snot out of a GA whitetail. Good luck with it I hope you kill a big one.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 9, 2012)

barnes xxx shock in 30-30 will mess up a deer


----------



## Bravo2020 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just shot my first deer with a pistol and it just happened to be a contender in 30-30. The buck dropped right where he stood. No pass through though.


----------

